# Santa didn't get me a Canon 5d : /



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if you all could check out my new website that I've started on Wix. I have been taking pictures for the past year now and am trying to hone my skills. I do not know everything about photography, then again who does? But I want to learn as much as I can, and if you all can critique and let me know what you think is good and isn't good, and what can be done to make it better, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Jonathan Mould Photography


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

Dude, why do you have a donate button? I left once I seen that (it was the first thing loaded).


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 27, 2011)

You should upload the images. There is a stick thread on how to do this in the subforum. People don't like clicking links.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 27, 2011)

****er


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

Because I am a College Student, and there have been many people who have requested to help with my goals in photography, and the easiest way was to put a Donate button.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Who cares if he's begging. You don't have to donate.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

blackrose89 said:


> You should upload the images. There is a stick thread on how to do this in the subforum. People don't like clicking links.




Thank you. I will keep that in mind for my next post


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Who cares if he's begging. You don't have to donate.



Is it unprofessional to have a donate button? I just did it this way because a lot of people wanted to help, and that seemed like the easiest way to get the help.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website. It is unprofessional, tacky, and cheap. It downgrades your entire portfolio and work. Ken Rockwell is a master at this.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

jonathan- you have to understand many of these people have built their entire lives around money. they worship it and feel that if you even ask them for it they will get offended. It's their little piece of god, and asking them would be like requesting that you give up their little piece of god.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website. It is unprofessional, tacky, and cheap. It downgrades your entire portfolio and work. Ken Rockwell is a master at this.



Ok, what I am asking is, for those people who did not want photos.. and just wanted to donate, is it unprofessional to put one up on your website?


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> jonathan- you have to understand many of these people have built their entire lives around money. they worship it and feel that if you even ask them for it they will get offended. It's their little piece of god, and asking them would be like requesting that you give up their little piece of god.



Understood, like I've said, I'm not professional by any means.. I'm still learning.. I just put that up there for the people who wanted to help me in my goals but didn't want any pictures.. and there has been quite a few


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies.  I would never put a DONATE button on my website.



bull sh!t! you cannot work 8 hours/day *and* attend school and get grades worth having. Maybe if you were taking one class/semester or something. But honestly, I think this is total BS.

ETA: yeah. i'm wrong. leave me alone already!! geez.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

Well glad this sparked some conversation.. I'm aspiring to become as professional as I can be. I guess I will have to reconsider this donate button and try and figure out other ways for those who just want to help. I didn't mean to come across as begging, but just an easy method for those who want to help. That's all.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

I would agree that it's tacky, and does detract from your portfolio.

But also, people need to stop being so self righteous. Anyone would take a job which doesn't require any work and pays twice as much as they make currently, so morals really has nothing to do with this.

If you have a problem with it, don't donate. It's as simple as that.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...




Dude you obviously have no idea about college.. There are thousands upon thousands of students who do the exact same... I work Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat, Sun 7-3. I go to school tuesday and thursday 11-9:30 and monday and wednesday 4-6:45. I take 12 credit hours. This past semester I got a 3.5 GPA and a cummilative 3.21 throughout my 2 1/2 years so far. I got An A in Construction Strengths and Materials, and Plans & Specs. And I got a B in Statics, and Surveying.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

Well thank you all very much!


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh and for when I get overloaded at school, yes I have called off before.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website. It is unprofessional, tacky, and cheap. It downgrades your entire portfolio and work. Ken Rockwell is a master at this.



6 hours? Look at some Asian working. It's kinda crazy, they work for so less and for so long.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website. It is unprofessional, tacky, and cheap. It downgrades your entire portfolio and work. Ken Rockwell is a master at this.
> ...



Well it is a good thing we are talking about America.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > thierry said:
> ...



In China, flipping burgers 40 hours a week wouldn't bring food to the table.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > EchoingWhisper said:
> ...



Okay? Like I said, we are talking about America... You know... The United States of America... Not China.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > thierry said:
> ...



I know I know, I should stop talking about China. lol.


----------



## usayit (Dec 27, 2011)

<<  Worked, studied, graduated all debt free.  Bought a house right out of college.

Its hard but possible.  It was especially hard for me as I wasn't what you would call "college material".  


I also helped some younger coworkers of mine in their studies by picking up their slack at work when they had exams.   I knew what it was like so I felt bad for them.  I worked the "student" night shift; Friday -> Sunday 12 hours per day with some of those college students.  This freed up most of the week for them to focus on studies.  The only repayment I asked was that they get the F out when they graduate and don't forget to do the same for some other student.


It is possible...




Its not working hard and studying I have a problem with... its the rising cost and degrading quality of education but that's an entirely different discussion.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 27, 2011)

Purdue got voted one of the douchyist universities in America. Now I see why.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

thierry said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > thierry said:
> ...



Why do you capitalists give this line? it's the same every single time:

"I am a college student attending [insert prestigious school here] studying to become [insert high paying profession here] I works 40 hours a week [insert some menial job which does not require a college degree and cannot possibly pay tuition]. I pay [all my expenses, including rent] and pay for tuition in cash. I am 100% debt free (that one is essential for some reason), and I do not receive grants or scholarships. blah blah blah."

It's complete baloney. You'd have to be making $15/hour and living in a $350/month apartment to make this work, or be going to school for 8 years to get a measly bachelor's degree.

Oh. and trust me, need-only based private scholarships are pretty much non-existant. Maybe if you payed attention in HS you wouldn't have to flip as many burgers now.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

usayit said:


> Its not working hard and studying I have a problem with... its the rising cost and degrading quality of education but that's an entirely different discussion.



It's not possible when in-state tuition is $19k/year, even at $15/hour - an outrageous pay rate - this would be 65% of yearly income. With food, shelter, transportation and communications it's just not possible. With 40 hours/week going to work would leave maybe 30/week left for school.

MAYBE if it was part time.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 27, 2011)

It is sad to see how many hours the people in poorer countries need to work, but think of it, they are slowly grabbing our money little by little.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 27, 2011)

If he was smart he would take out the fixed interest loans that they are giving away at a 2% interest rate.


----------



## usayit (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> It's complete baloney. You'd have to be making $15/hour and living in a $350/month apartment to make this work, or be going to school for 8 years to get a measly bachelor's degree.



In my case..

Texas A&M University.  Computer Engineering
Student Engineer for Hewlett Packard (part of the year).  
Computer Help Desk (part of the year)
Bowling Alley (part of the year)
Lived in the cheapest dorm for my entire time
Ate campus food.
Fixed and maintained my own car in the parking lot
It took me 6 years because HP was located in Dallas while TAMU was in College Station.   
I didn't have a cell phone.   My parents were nice enough to gift me a laptop.

So its not Baloney.  Its being resourceful.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > EchoingWhisper said:
> ...



Lol Okay. You got me. I do nothing but sit behind a computer all day. Never graduated highschool. Never attended college. I collect welfare. Sorry guys. Have a great day.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Its not working hard and studying I have a problem with... its the rising cost and degrading quality of education but that's an entirely different discussion.
> ...



Let me correct my prior statement. Purdue University North Central. I do not go to the Lafayette Campus. I pay just over 10k a year for tuition and books. I make $9 an hour. And I also have the option to receive overtime at time and a half if I am available for more then 40 hours a week.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

But that is just the thing, this myth talks about "paying rent" and taking jobs off campus. But really, I'm still just not seeing it. You had no scholarships, no federal financial aid, were paying today's tuition rates and working full time?




thierry said:


> Let me correct my prior statement. Purdue University North Central. I do not go to the Lafayette Campus. I pay just over 10k a year for tuition and books. I make $9 an hour. And I also have the option to receive overtime at time and a half if I am available for more then 40 hours a week.



Sorry, that makes even less sense to me. After you're done, you'd have $583/month to pay for rent, transportation and communications.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> But that is just the thing, this myth talks about "paying rent" and taking jobs off campus. But really, I'm still just not seeing it. You had no scholarships, no federal financial aid, were paying today's tuition rates and working full time?



Yes, I work full time and go to school full time (12 credit hours, 4 classes). I bring home about 550 every two weeks from the restaraunt.Other sources of income include: I buy and sell on ebay also and buy, build, and sell websites (A slow process for me due to time that is available). I also do anywhere from $100-$300 in photographic work a month whenever I can. I get by dude, I also get a nice chunk of my tuition back in taxes as well. Lol and I make average about $10-$14/ Day with Google Adsense. However, somedays I will make less than $5, it all depends.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

*sigh* I suppose.

sorry dude. i guess i just got political on you.

However, my situation is pretty different than yours, and we pretty much need the loans and scholarshops to get my wife through school and with grades good enough for law school with a decent academic scholarship.

At any rate, it was super rude of my to insist on you divulging you personal finances like that. Like *super rude*. I feel really bad about it. I really should have taken your word for it.

But also know that not everyone is in your position, people have families or disabilities and other situations that prevent them from working 40+ hours while going to school full time.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 27, 2011)

Wasn't this thread about the OP's Wix website?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah. i ruined it.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't want to appear cynical but the thread title bears no relation to the actual subject of the thread. This makes it look to me like simply a means of driving traffic to a website with a donate button.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> *sigh* I suppose.
> 
> sorry dude. i guess i just got political on you.
> 
> ...





Oh dude, I completely respect your situation and anyone else who may be in that situation. I am fortunate to be in good health and able to work full time. Having a family (If even just a wife)  is a whole different scenairo which throws a lot more of my respect your way for getting your wife through college. Law School, phew, I could never handle that in a million years. Kudos to her!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Perhaps what is even more poignant is that our family is on full pell and a good portion of what we live on are student loans, and even I wouldn't go asking for money like this.

I have no problem with it, really - but I'm not going to donate either.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Perhaps what is even more poignant is that our family is on full pell and a good portion of what we live on are student loans, and even I wouldn't go asking for money like this.
> 
> I have no problem with it, really - but I'm not going to donate either.



Perfectly said


----------



## JBaca (Dec 27, 2011)

Just like what Thierry is doing is what I'm about to get my self into going to school full time while working fulltime and paying bills and also married(no kids) people like this inspire me. If its true or not I'm no one to judge but I know it can be done and I'm about to start this upcoming semester. Good luck Thierry


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 27, 2011)

Oiy, vey. WOW. And here I go stepping in again... I hate to burst your bubble, unpopular but YES, it can be done. My husband has done it consistently for the last 5 semesters AND made the DEANS list. Full time PLUS-seeing how we how the business. AND full time student. Yes, it can be done. He has an awesome support system and does NOTHING around the house for us, but his homework is done, done correctly and thoroughly and he is present in every class. It's totally possible. 

As for the professionalism of having a donate button-if it is not a PROFESSIONAL site yet? It really doesn't matter. However if you are using it to advertise for your services for hire? yeah, it's kind of unprofessional and really tacky.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

ok, leek, fine. just keep that @$$ stamp coming my way. lol.

with all fairness, it was implied that he was paying way more and making a bit less. i can assure you that if he was attending Purdue's main campus in Lafayette, as I initially assumed (and yes, I admit that I assumed this) he couldn't make that happen on $9/hour.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies. I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...



I gotta say its not BS only bc I did it for about 3 yrs then decided to change my major and stopped school. It is possible, I was working 40 hours a week at a family owned gas station and went to school at night or early morning classes. BUT I did only take 3 or 4 classes and no sciences with labs. But it possible and I had a 3.8 gpa


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> I don't want to appear cynical but the thread title bears no relation to the actual subject of the thread. This makes it look to me like simply a means of driving traffic to a website with a donate button.



That was not the case. I asked for constructive criticism on the site. If you read my earlier posts.. I put that up for people who wanted to help with my goals but didn't want any photos taken. I figured that was the easiest way. My goal was to find out what people thought about the site.. and the pictures I've taken on there. {also if you've looked, the donate buttons have been taken down}


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> But it possible and I had a 3.8 gpa



Looking at my wife, she puts in 20+ hours/week at home, plus 6-8 hours/day (sometimes more) at school some of which is spent woking on campus - about 15 hours/week most weeks before finals. 

Perhaps her program is more demanding.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Perhaps what is even more poignant is that our family is on full pell and a good portion of what we live on are student loans, and even I wouldn't go asking for money like this.
> 
> I have no problem with it, really - but I'm not going to donate either.



It seems like people have missed the whole point of what I was asking. I was asking for constructive criticism on the site and the pictures. I am NOT asking people to donate. The donate button was there for those who have messaged me asking to help with my goals, whether it be family or friends, and i figured that it was the easiest method was to put a donate now button.. BUT THAT IS NOT WHAT THE POINT OF THIS THREAD WAS! I was asking for criticism on the pictures and site.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Oiy, vey. WOW. And here I go stepping in again... I hate to burst your bubble, unpopular but YES, it can be done. My husband has done it consistently for the last 5 semesters AND made the DEANS list. Full time PLUS-seeing how we how the business. AND full time student. Yes, it can be done. He has an awesome support system and does NOTHING around the house for us, but his homework is done, done correctly and thoroughly and he is present in every class. It's totally possible.
> 
> As for the professionalism of having a donate button-if it is not a PROFESSIONAL site yet? It really doesn't matter. However if you are using it to advertise for your services for hire? yeah, it's kind of unprofessional and really tacky.



Thank you for your insight! it is greatly appreciated


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, man. When you make a post that says "i didn't get what I wanted for xmas" and then have a website with a giant donate button, I think people are going to get confused.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Well, man. When you make a post that says "i didn't get what I wanted for xmas" and then have a website with a giant donate button, I think people are going to get confused.



Lol!! I'm not going to lie.. I didn't even think about it that way! I just wanted to attract people to the thread.. not to the donate button. {btw, wix wouldn't let me make it any smaller-the button that is} lol.. but yea, now that you mention the title and then the button.. I completely understand. My apologies for the confusion


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 27, 2011)

jonathanmphotography said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps what is even more poignant is that our family is on full pell and a good portion of what we live on are student loans, and even I wouldn't go asking for money like this.I have no problem with it, really - but I'm not going to donate either.
> ...


Well perhaps you could have chosen a relevant thread title. Using an irrelevant thread title is often used by spammers on forums so you'll have to forgive my cynicism.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 27, 2011)

is that all everybody is going to post about is the donate button? its not that big of a deal look past the button and look at the photos! this is a photography forum not a moral forum!

I like the pictures and i think they are really good!! i don't know much so i cant really help you by c&c


----------



## shortpants (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm just going to ignore the rest of this thread and say I do actually like your work. Has a sort of romantic but relaxed style. Keep shooting. Don't troll for money


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 27, 2011)

photog4life said:


> is that all everybody is going to post about is the donate button? its not that big of a deal look past the button and look at the photos! this is a photography forum not a moral forum!
> 
> I like the pictures and i think they are really good!! i don't know much so i cant really help you by c&c


As stated, the lack of a relevant thread title where the OP was using something irrelevant to get attention can give the wrong impression.  That was highly contributory to the direction the thread took.  As far as photographs are concerned, the OP will get very little C&C if they aren't posted individually here.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies.  I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...



Especially in engineering at Purdue. I go to a public university with a major in University Studies, and I'm only taking 13 hours and I don't even have a schedule that is stable enough for a full time job. The engineering and architecture students here go to counseling.


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Might I suggest to the Op to PLEASE create a thread WITHOUT a link and just post a photo or 2 directly to the forum like I suggested earlier? You'll get a lot more actual CC. People on here tend to get stuck and little details and CANNOT let it go. I also don't agree about why anyone would be confused with the title. The OP has a total of about 39 posts. In my experience, people spamming tend to have 1 post. Once the OP clarified why he had a donation button, the thread should've moved on.

This is a beginners forum not a justification forum. He didn't ask about his site layout. How he designs his site is really none of your business.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies.  I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...



Yes, yes you can. 4 of my friends are currently doing just that. They sleep about 4 hours a night, and don't have much of a social life, but they're working full time, and going to school full time, and getting good grades.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 27, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> photog4life said:
> 
> 
> > is that all everybody is going to post about is the donate button? its not that big of a deal look past the button and look at the photos! this is a photography forum not a moral forum!
> ...


yes and i understand that but still they should have let the donation button go about 2 and a half pages ago


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

photog4life said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > photog4life said:
> ...



Thank you all very much. Yea I will look into actually posting the pictures on here instead of the link. Appreciate the help.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

shortpants said:


> I'm just going to ignore the rest of this thread and say I do actually like your work. Has a sort of romantic but relaxed style. Keep shooting. Don't troll for money



Thank you very much.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

photog4life said:


> is that all everybody is going to post about is the donate button? its not that big of a deal look past the button and look at the photos! this is a photography forum not a moral forum!
> 
> I like the pictures and i think they are really good!! i don't know much so i cant really help you by c&c



Thank you very much. I will be posting pictures individually at a later time.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies.  I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...



When I was in law school years ago, 1L students were not "permitted" to work outside of being a full-time student.  One of my classmates was an engineer before going to law school.  During our 1L year, he worked nearly full-time OUTSIDE of school and he also carried one of the highest GPAs in our class.  He had a 177 LSAT and also had 3 kids while in law school.  I'd suggest that law school is highly challenging, perhaps more so than construction engineering, but this guy did it and did it well.  Don't tell me "it can't be done."


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

About your website. I would put the donate button on it with the intention that if you are doing free shoots that people can donate alittle to the cost (That's professional and is done frequently for free downloads, etc.). Place a paragraph by it to identify thats what it's for. Your contact page is black, change the lettering color in you email contact to white lettering so it will show on the black background. WIX is not the greatest really for photography, you need to sharpen your images more, alot seem soft. Eliminate the music, it will only slowwwwwwwww your WIX website down. You can connect this to a Facebook page if you have one.
Good Luck,

BTW, I'm 49, spent 25 years in retail, married and on January 9th I will be working full time, college full time, mortgage payment, 2 car payments, 3 dogs, weekend photography sessions. Last day in school prior was 1983. :greenpbl:


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, you people are so ****ing stuck up it's mind boggling. He has a donate button and you turn your noses up at him. Get a grip and get over yourself. No one cares about how great you think you are.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Wow, you people are so ****ing stuck up it's mind boggling. He has a donate button and you turn your noses up at him. Get a grip and get over yourself. No one cares about how great you think you are.



This clearly is what Hard-Working-Kick-Ass Students who don't go for the free-bees think based on what they know...and you call them "you people are ****ing stuck up".....:chatty:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

What's kick-assness about refusing to accept financial aid? Seems to me it's just a matter of putting pride before education.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is exciting.

 I just had to post in it!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> What's kick-assness about refusing to accept financial aid? Seems to me it's just a matter of putting pride before education.



Are you Kidding me??? Only Parents refuse finanical aid like its a detriment to thier stature in Society...if their kids bought into that strategy, then I guess that it goes hand in hand with stupidity. Its not a hand out, and its super awesome when it is based on achivement and forgiven as a result of achievement standards.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you people are so ****ing stuck up it's mind boggling. He has a donate button and you turn your noses up at him. Get a grip and get over yourself. No one cares about how great you think you are.
> ...



I feel like you seek out every post of mine to hop on the opposing band wagon. Typical female. Get over your vendetta against me and grow up already.  

I would be one of those Hard-Working-Kick-Ass Students that you so adamantly speak of. I put 200% effort into my school work, get good grades, and support a family. This isn't what I think, so you can stop with your uninformed blanket statements. I am not addressing people who disagree with a donate button. I'm addressing the holier-than-thou, look at everything that I did, individuals.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



I typically selectively ignore your posts...Lets name a few...white garb, black garb, self photo...yup, don't flatter yourself....LOL.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > What's kick-assness about refusing to accept financial aid? Seems to me it's just a matter of putting pride before education.
> ...



Is it me, or is non of this comprehensible?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



That you have no idea is not a suprise....


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Are you drunk?


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Are you purposely speaking broken English?


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

Will you guys please hurry up an make page 5, I'm tired of scrolling down.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



No. Are you?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Eugh. I really need to stop coming here, hits on WAY too many issues for me that prob aren't even being brought up except by myself.

I wish I could ignore an entire thread.

Oh well. I am sure it'll be closed soon.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm confused. 

Can I get a quick synopsis?


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



I'm just trying to understand why you are speaking incoherently.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Can I get a quick synopsis?



well. I made a giant ass of myself by saying that nobody could go to school full time and work 40hr/week+ and get good grades.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Seems you just have comprehenson issues....LOL


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused.
> ...



No, many can and do.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

I still think that most must be in pretty easy programs. i just cannot see how that's possible at my wife's school.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Seems you just have comprehenson issues....LOL



Is 'comprehenson' like when you squeeze a muppet!


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I still think that most must be in pretty easy programs. i just cannot see how that's possible at my wife's school.



Define easy.


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you just have comprehenson issues....LOL
> ...



Awesome :lmao:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I still think that most must be in pretty easy programs. i just cannot see how that's possible at my wife's school.



I suppose it depends on the school and the degree to be achieved. I know 2nd year enginnering students that can't breathe for example. I know some one metioned civil enginnering...I dont think they are here worring about DOF on photos. You know?


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm shocked the mods have not stated the obvious here, we need to get back on topic.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



My comprehension is fine. You just need to throw in a comma once in a while and lay off the over exaggerated ellipses and re-read your posts before you submit them. 



> _Are you Kidding me??? Only Parents refuse finanical aid like its a detriment to thier stature in Society...if their kids bought into that strategy, then I guess that it goes hand in hand with stupidity. _



Go ahead and tell me that's a perfectly acceptable sentence for the message you are trying to get across.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you just have comprehenson issues....LOL
> ...



You keep it up and I'll go over there and squeeze your muppet...:crazy:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

vtf said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I still think that most must be in pretty easy programs. i just cannot see how that's possible at my wife's school.
> ...



well. my wife typically is required to read 50 pages of theory minimum (and I repeat, MINIMUM) per class per week, weekly quizzes or review papers, a 40 hour internship prior to graduation, research design for last semester plus execution and data analysis this and on top of that gen ed classes. 15-25 page term papers, plus tests. Some teachers require more, others less. One teacher has them read an entire book every week - and we're not talking about Mark Twain either.


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Glad I got an Easy button or no, I mean program. lol


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

vtf said:


> About your website. I would put the donate button on it with the intention that if you are doing free shoots that people can donate alittle to the cost (That's professional and is done frequently for free downloads, etc.). Place a paragraph by it to identify thats what it's for. Your contact page is black, change the lettering color in you email contact to white lettering so it will show on the black background. WIX is not the greatest really for photography, you need to sharpen your images more, alot seem soft. Eliminate the music, it will only slowwwwwwwww your WIX website down. You can connect this to a Facebook page if you have one.
> Good Luck,
> 
> BTW, I'm 49, spent 25 years in retail, married and on January 9th I will be working full time, college full time, mortgage payment, 2 car payments, 3 dogs, weekend photography sessions. Last day in school prior was 1983. :greenpbl:



Thank you very much! i will keep this in mind! and yea I know wix isn't the greatest when it comes to sharpness.. I discovered that not too long after I got it going.. but I'm just trying to get started until I find something better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, another thread that is getting longer and longer and isn't interesting at all. Why is 'Skieur' not contributing to this one? Is the question I have?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

vtf said:


> Glad I got an Easy button or no, I mean program. lol



Like I say, she works her butt off and there really isn't a lot of room for more than the 15 hours she works on campus.

But "easy" was prob pretty tactless of me to say. I'm a LOUSY student, I know that school is hard, period.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Dec 27, 2011)

wow.. I never knew my thread would cause so much controversy! :O lol.. quite interesting! haha but thank you to those who have given me tips and pointers. lol


----------



## vtf (Dec 27, 2011)

jonathanmphotography said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > About your website. I would put the donate button on it with the intention that if you are doing free shoots that people can donate alittle to the cost (That's professional and is done frequently for free downloads, etc.). Place a paragraph by it to identify thats what it's for. Your contact page is black, change the lettering color in you email contact to white lettering so it will show on the black background. WIX is not the greatest really for photography, you need to sharpen your images more, alot seem soft. Eliminate the music, it will only slowwwwwwwww your WIX website down. You can connect this to a Facebook page if you have one.
> ...



I actually use it myself and for a free site I'm not worried about it. It's easy to work with and I have a link to my flickerflu that really is great for images. Also it's attached to my Facebook page. If you start making some money then worry about a better site.


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2011)

*requests and erose style condensed version of the 7 pages in a single post*
Because I've no idea what you guys have been on for the last 7 pages;

However I'd also like to know where this link phobia has come from that a lot of you seem to be suffering from

Also - with regard to websites with a donate button I've just one thing to say ---- Ken R. (and if I have to fill in his last name you've not been here long enough )


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I am a college student working towards my bachelors in Construction Engineering at Purdue University. I work 40 hours a week flipping burgers. I pay rent, bills, gas, cellphone, and pay for my college tuition in cash every semester including books. I am 100% debt free, I do not receive grants or scholarships. I live on pennies.  I would never put a DONATE button on my website.
> ...


40 hours a week doesnt mean 8 hours/5 days a week. I put myself through college working 48 with a BS and a minor in psychology. I worked 13 hour saturdays, 10 hour Fridays ( no Friday classes), and the rest split up m-th. I had my own apartment, car, and stood up to 1 am doing homework and studying. I took 18 credits a semester the last year and a half. It sucked but it was worth it. I completed it in 4 years. As far as grades, while 4.0 is everyone's dream, a 3.4 isn't shabby by any means.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Overread said:


> *requests and erose style condensed version of the 7 pages in a single post*
> Because I've no idea what you guys have been on for the last 7 pages;
> 
> However I'd also like to know where this link phobia has come from that a lot of you seem to be suffering from
> ...



Yadayadayda (ala Seinfeld)...someone hit the triangle tonight after all day at this?

Jeeze....


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2011)

Naw I just saw 7 pages and poked my nose in

Also who or what is a Seinfeld?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ it's an american TV show from the early 1990s. a *very* american tv show.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Why do you capitalists give this line? it's the same every single time:



So what are you? A Quasi Communist or something?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

this thread has no end of embarrassment for me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sure *most* people will look past it. LOL


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

i hope so. lord.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

"I always wanted to live in Montana"...


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> this thread has no end of embarrassment for me.


What's more embarrassing is me leaving the thread open on my phone, opening the internet, seeing your post, replying to it, and seeing the refresh 7 pages later. Lol my bad. Way for me to beat a dead horse.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused.
> ...



I did it also.. although I was lucky to maintain a 3.2 or so... and never did graduate (ex-wife story!) lol! I did do student loans... and I DID pay them back, unlike a lot of the losers that get them. I personally find the whole "donate" button idea repugnant... ..


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> "I always wanted to live in Montana"...



lol. now i'm all defensive. WHAT ARE YOU INSINUATING!?!?!?!!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



My wife just cannot get a 3.2, it would very much limit her options. She has a 3.55, but if you don't count her first attempt at college when she was right out of HS it'd be around 3.9.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



well.. between long nights working in the ER... and an extremely neurotic wife (it got to the point I was afraid to sleep around her) , I was lucky to even maintain a 3.2....  lol!


----------



## CCericola (Dec 27, 2011)

*SNICKER* I could not resist. 






And FYI,  I am from Bozeman, Montana (Go Bobcats!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > "I always wanted to live in Montana"...
> ...



Witness protection program?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> well.. between long nights working in the ER... and an extremely neurotic wife (it got to the point I was afraid to sleep around her) , I was lucky to even maintain a 3.2.... lol!



Oh, I don't blame you. You've gotta do what you've gotta do. But this is exactly why my wife doesn't hold a full time job.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

CCericola said:


> *SNICKER* I could not resist.



I convinced a girl I knew online from bsoton that in wyoming it is very common to see horses in town. she bought it, so I just continued with it. By the time I was saying that we all live in huts put together with mud and sticks and that we didn't have telephone service she caught on that I was lying.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> lol. now i'm all defensive. WHAT ARE YOU INSINUATING!?!?!?!!!



Hunt for Red October. Don't get all crazy...


----------



## Dao (Dec 27, 2011)

oh my ...I just waste 7 pages of time.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh. so it's a communism joke.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> oh. so it's a communism joke.



Certainly. Aren't all films?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

lol.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 27, 2011)

jonathanmphotography said:


> I do not know everything about photography, then again who does?



Maybe  KmH.  If he doesn't know everything, he's definitely pretty close


----------

